# My Tamron AF 200-400mm F5.6 LD (IF)



## shadowlands (Dec 5, 2010)

My Tamron AF 200-400mm F5.6 LD (IF)




Tamron AF 200-400mm F5.6 LD (IF) by db digital, on Flickr




Tamron AF 200-400mm F5.6 LD (IF) by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## loosecanon (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice lens, I have been looking for one for Canon without success. Enjoy


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 6, 2010)

loosecanon said:


> Very nice lens, I have been looking for one for Canon without success. Enjoy


 
Thanks. They're hard to find, but one good thing... they're affordable...


----------



## bruce282 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have one of those too. In fact our gear list pretty close.

Nikon D90  :thumbup:
Nikon AF 50mm F1.8 :thumbup:
Nikon DX AF-S 18-200 VR :thumbup:
Tamron AF 200-400 LD (IF) F5.6 :thumbup:
Nikon SB-600 :thumbup:
Nikon MB-D80 Battery Grip Not Yet

Bruce


----------

